# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Schilder x 15



## krawutz (27 Apr. 2020)




----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2020)

Was da manche für einen Mist zusammen schreiben


----------



## comatron (29 Apr. 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Ein Mathematiker könnte das nicht erklären, aber ein Politiker bestimmt.


----------



## Punisher (30 Apr. 2020)

schön lustig


----------



## hirnknall (8 Mai 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Tja, so funktioniert das und so sollte es auch sein. Vor dem überqueren einer Straße erst mal die Situation analysieren, dann nach links und rechts schauen 

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist dieser Hinweis mit dem Horn. Was kann das bedeuten, ist das eventuell eine versteckte Botschaft, ein Rätsel oder vielleicht auch nur ein Druckfehler und es sollte eigentlich _hörn_ heißen, echt kein Plan soso


----------

